# Update on Barkley



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Anne. I'm keeping you guys in my prayers. Big hugs to you and ears rubs for the boys.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad to hear about his hemocrit, at least that was good news.
I will pray hard that the anal sac nodule is just "one of those things". Remember, Barkely never ceases to amaze everyone and hopefully he will again!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

you have our prayers

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you and Barkley are going through all of this. You and your pup will be in our thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm keeping good thoughts for you both. I know this is so hard.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no! I hope it turns out to be benign. More good thoughts and prayers being sent!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, my heart just fell into my gut when I read your post. I'm so, so sorry that you have THIS to deal with. I know how I would feel and please know that you're not alone.

Prayers are continuing to come your way - he's quite a fighter. It sure helps when that's the case, doesn't it?

Try not to deal with the what ifs until the path is back. I'm glad that all else seems good, though. That's a relief!

Cindy & Duke


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll be praying for Barkley and you.. Barkley is quite the fighter! Hang in there!

Kat and Allie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You guys are right--Barkley is definitely a fighter and he has his game face on, no matter which fork in the road we are destined to take. He half drug me out for his leashed potty break walk--down the street. He's breaking down baby gates to climb up and down the stairs. I cannot keep him from jumping on the sofa. He is hungry, barking for more chicken and trotting to me to get pets with his tail wagging like crazy. He still has to rest a lot, and he's still anemic, but he is showing me he wants his lifestyle back. 

I called DH on a layover to let him know and we both agree we will continue to help him fight, whatever we must do. So now we sit and wait for the first pathology report to come back, then go back to the vets, decide on a course of action (most likely an additional surgery with pathology) and then move on from there. 

The bottom line is we are hoping for a double miracle--benign spleen tumors and benign anal sac growth. We will hope for the best, prepare for the worst and then just go down this road with him with the support of everyone here.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> The bottom line is we are hoping for a double miracle--benign spleen tumors and benign anal sac growth. We will hope for the best, prepare for the worst and then just go down this road with him with the support of everyone here.


okay - I can be in agreement with that!

Cindy & Duke


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Double prayers for Barkley!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Follow Barkley's lead, he's ready to take on the lion and win! I'm with you Anne.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Keeping Barkley and your family in our thoughts and prayers.
Keep us updated.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know it is not the news you wanted to hear, but hopefully it will be better news when the results come in. We will keep you and Barkley in our prayers. He sounds like such a fighter and great personality.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You know we're with you all 100%. We're as close as the phone.... or the forum.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been checking off and on all day for an update, but this is not the update I wanted. 

We will continue to think and pray for health and strength.

Jennifer


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure sounds like Barkley is bouncing back from his splenectomy and feeling well. Hooray!

and I am sooooo sorry about the anal sac lump. I'm keeping on praying for benign growths all around and more good time with Barkley.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So, I keep checking to see if you've received any news today. None yet I guess.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> So, I keep checking to see if you've received any news today. None yet I guess.


Not yet. She usually does her calling between 6:30 p.m. and 7:30 p.m. There have been several calls from the clinic today--each time I see their name display on the caller ID I get a lump in my throat.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Bless your heart - I know how you feel. Here's to continuing to hope & pray it's the best news possible.

There are too many posts in this section. :no: That just is not right. Too many waiting to hear news. Our babies - our sweet babies....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anne*

Anne:

My prayers are with Barkley and you!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just saw this....my prayers are with you and Barkley. xxoo


----------

